# Best tool for cutting MC?



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

Longer blade cutters I was referring to. I'll go find the strippers and short blades now. First time I'm allowed to post pics on this account. 🤣😂 whoooHoooo


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I use a rotosplit tool. I'm so used to it I'm no longer any good with trying to make cuts with a pair of diagonal cutters or a tin snips. When you are up a ladder a rotosplit is a bit of a drag to keep it from falling to the floor.

(edit- not for #8 though)


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

That's the insulated version of the SB strippers. SB=mm 2... I think awg model numbers all end in 800, referencing 8". 🤔😜 and the shorter bladed "shears" with standard plastic grips. I'll probably get the "cumfort grip" (red and blue) if available on the strippers and shears at least. Anyway these were the options I was looking at. Thanks.


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

macmikeman said:


> I use a rotosplit tool. I'm so used to it I'm no longer any good with trying to make cuts with a pair of diagonal cutters or a tin snips. When you are up a ladder a rotosplit is a bit of a drag to keep it from falling to the floor.
> 
> (edit- not for #8 though)


We use roto splits. I meant more to chop it off the reel.


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

And yeah your right about that, once we get up over 12/3... the splits are pretty much worthless. I do prefer them when possible though


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

Arc fault breakers do not like anything remotely sharp hanging around the wire. Red heads/tape/splitters... very necessary at that point. We just had an issue with 10/3 (I think it was) black pvc covered MC on arcfaults. The connectors didnt fit great, the mc cuts were typical, and the breaker just kept tripping.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Hacksaw, cut on a 45 degree angle. Works with all sizes and faster than anything else. 

I’ve had races on jobs with guys who say their side cutters or roto zip is faster, I win every time.


----------



## Yianni (Jun 1, 2019)

Incognito said:


> Hacksaw, cut on a 45 degree angle. Works with all sizes and faster than anything else.
> 
> I’ve had races on jobs with guys who say their side cutters or roto zip is faster, I win every time.


:surprise:


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Yianni said:


> :surprise:


Yes I am surprised that people think their way is better as well. :biggrin:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Incognito said:


> Hacksaw, cut on a 45 degree angle. Works with all sizes and faster than anything else.
> 
> I’ve had races on jobs with guys who say their side cutters or roto zip is faster, I win every time.


There's no way a hacksaw is faster than diagonal cutters when you consider its size and carrying it around and picking it up every time. You may beat the guy when you're both standing there tool in hand ready to strip, but I bet the diagonal cutter user would beat you in overall production in a real world application. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Seatek Rotosplit. Fast and clean, and way better than the greenlee and Klein knock offs.

ETA: just saw the part about cutting it off reels. I use my Klein linemans for small stuff, Milwaukee m12 bandsaw for medium, and saw all for big. I also use the portaband to strip mc in medium sizes up to where I can't 45 it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't imagine roughing in MC cable all day using a hacksaw or *****. Rotosplitter all the way for that that volume of work. 

If I'm running just one cable then I'll just bend it and square the edge with ***** and not bother with the rotosplitter.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Cause of that cute little tea cart of mine , the rotozip is always right there with me when I need it.................


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

B-Nabs said:


> There's no way a hacksaw is faster than diagonal cutters when you consider its size and carrying it around and picking it up every time. You may beat the guy when you're both standing there tool in hand ready to strip, but I bet the diagonal cutter user would beat you in overall production in a real world application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


You sound exactly like all my fallen opponents right before I prove them wrong. :vs_laugh:

Piece of wire on the ground in front of us, tool on the ground and I still win. 

I even let the roto zip guy pre set his little cutter wheel in the tool ahead of time. 


Most importantly, hacksaw works the same for all sizes of armour where the roto zip is useless for bigger stuff and you’d be chipping away for ever with you side cutters like a beaver while I’m already installing the connector


----------



## Jerome208 (May 10, 2013)

Just did some larger aluminum MC for the first time. Can confirm that cutting nearly perpendicular with a hack saw through the exposed "bump", then twisting the armor both sides by hand, splits it very cleanly almost as if there had been a saw up in there. It is a little bit of a feel thing but for the low volume we do it works very cleanly. Dikes seem to mangle it.


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

Again... I am all in for roto-splits and a pair of ***** as a number 2 for OPENING the mc wire jacket to splice it in.... HOWEVER... I am asking for advice on what tools you guys recommend *FOR CUTTING IT IN HALF * OFF OF THE REEL* CHOPPING IT RIGHT IN HALF* THE WHOLE DAM THING* WIRE'JACKET'PLASTIC'... THE WHOLE SHEBANG... cutting/chopping/hacking/sheering/ it into 2 pieces. 12/3 MC and larger. 12/2 or 3with lumen 10/2, 8/2, MC with pvc jacket... I want something that can repeatedly cut this size wire with minimal force, in one cut, 50-100 times a day. Looking at the knipex stuff. I dont think I need to go *and dont want to go, up to a rachet cutter. But for the 8 awg mc... it may be worth it. And the pvc covered stuff... But my ***** and or linesmans are handling this part of the operation right now and they just take a bit to much force. Gotta be a better way.


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm sure a hacksaw works well on the ground but u have to realize we splice massive amounts of mc whips, hanging in mid air, 15 -20 feet high, with nothing to lean it on. I dont think a hand saw would be ideal for me in this situation. Roto splits are preferred but with mc wire over 12/2 awg, we have to move to use *****, plus some patients and experience. Because your going to get SOME nasty cuts here n there no matter how u do it. I just trim it again and again, until I'm satisfied with the where the mc edge is and how its going to sit in the connector. But I would prefer a saw cut edge to a sheared cut edge on the mc jacket. It's just not practical for my situation.


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

Jerome208 said:


> Just did some larger aluminum MC for the first time. Can confirm that cutting nearly perpendicular with a hack saw through the exposed "bump", then twisting the armor both sides by hand, splits it very cleanly almost as if there had been a saw up in there. It is a little bit of a feel thing but for the low volume we do it works very cleanly. Dikes seem to mangle it.


Agreed. But for the volume I do, it just would not be practical. Wouldn't work well in mid air either.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

M12 bandsaw.


3rdUserName said:


> Again... I am all in for roto-splits and a pair of ***** as a number 2 for OPENING the mc wire jacket to splice it in.... HOWEVER... I am asking for advice on what tools you guys recommend *FOR CUTTING IT IN HALF * OFF OF THE REEL* CHOPPING IT RIGHT IN HALF* THE WHOLE DAM THING* WIRE'JACKET'PLASTIC'... THE WHOLE SHEBANG... cutting/chopping/hacking/sheering/ it into 2 pieces. 12/3 MC and larger. 12/2 or 3with lumen 10/2, 8/2, MC with pvc jacket... I want something that can repeatedly cut this size wire with minimal force, in one cut, 50-100 times a day. Looking at the knipex stuff. I dont think I need to go *and dont want to go, up to a rachet cutter. But for the 8 awg mc... it may be worth it. And the pvc covered stuff... But my ***** and or linesmans are handling this part of the operation right now and they just take a bit to much force. Gotta be a better way.


----------



## Yianni (Jun 1, 2019)

splatz said:


> M12 bandsaw.


in mid-air?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

https://images.app.goo.gl/374qpstRuoBWB5mv6

Klein cable cutters. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Yianni said:


> in mid-air?


yes.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Based upon the MC I pull out of old work, people be using their teeth more often than not.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Incognito said:


> You sound exactly like all my fallen opponents right before I prove them wrong. :vs_laugh:
> 
> Piece of wire on the ground in front of us, tool on the ground and I still win.
> 
> ...


If a hacksaw works for you, bully for you. I would find it too cumbersome to carry around. I do use a hacksaw for larger sizes of armoured cable, like larger than #8, and anything PVC jacketed (TECK or ACWU). But when I'm running smaller cable I like to pack light. Diagonal cutters I can carry on my person, along with lineman's, strippers, and an 11-in-1. With those 4 tools I can do a lot. Much faster than turning around or leaning over to grab a hacksaw. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Have you tried using one of these?







. I have one with 34" handles that hasn't seen a wire in years and years , but I use it about every six months to cut down the damn hale Koa tree saplings in the back of the yard that endlessly plague me..... It makes that insanely tough job super easy.


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm actually looking for a hand tool. Somthing like linesmans or *****, just with a lil more cutting strength. Strictly for cutting medium sized mc. Like 12/3 awg 10/2 awg 8/2 awg. We are roughing in lights mostly, plus some other odds and ends. 12/2 with lumen mc (probably the size of 12/3 or 12/4 awg has 5 conductors )the tails hang at about 15' off the ground. So anything big, heavy, needs 2 hands, is out. Alot of options out there, i just minimal experience with most of them, so i dont want to spend a month buying crap n sending it back.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

One of these.








Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chainsaw.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Incognito said:


> Hacksaw, cut on a 45 degree angle. Works with all sizes and faster than anything else.
> 
> I’ve had races on jobs with guys who say their side cutters or roto zip is faster, I win every time.


You can't be serious!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

3rdUserName said:


> Again... I am all in for roto-splits and a pair of ***** as a number 2 for OPENING the mc wire jacket to splice it in.... HOWEVER... I am asking for advice on what tools you guys recommend *FOR CUTTING IT IN HALF * OFF OF THE REEL* CHOPPING IT RIGHT IN HALF* THE WHOLE DAM THING* WIRE'JACKET'PLASTIC'... THE WHOLE SHEBANG... cutting/chopping/hacking/sheering/ it into 2 pieces. 12/3 MC and larger. 12/2 or 3with lumen 10/2, 8/2, MC with pvc jacket... I want something that can repeatedly cut this size wire with minimal force, in one cut, 50-100 times a day. Looking at the knipex stuff. I dont think I need to go *and dont want to go, up to a rachet cutter. But for the 8 awg mc... it may be worth it. And the pvc covered stuff... But my ***** and or linesmans are handling this part of the operation right now and they just take a bit to much force. Gotta be a better way.



I used a cable cutter made for ACSR similar to the one MacMike posted.

Takes no time at all the just shear the stuff.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You can't be serious!


And that is exactly what many of my challengers have said right before I defeat them. 

Like I’ve said already, hacksaw works on all sizes, makes a cleaner cut and is faster than any other method. Can you say the same for another method?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Incognito said:


> And that is exactly what many of my challengers have said right before I defeat them.
> 
> Like I’ve said already, hacksaw works on all sizes, makes a cleaner cut and is faster than any other method. Can you say the same for another method?


I'm confident in beating a hacksaw and I started out when a hacksaw was the only option.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Incognito said:


> And that is exactly what many of my challengers have said right before I defeat them.
> 
> Like I’ve said already, hacksaw works on all sizes, makes a cleaner cut and is faster than any other method. Can you say the same for another method?



Ok. with a fresh blade on 12-2 aluminum jacket MC it probably only takes one backwards stroke to cut it. Now what? can you hang it in your hammer holder? will it fit in your apron? can you shove it in the hole in the top of the ladder? Those are my problems with a hack saw. And with today's OSHA Natzi's, can you keep three points of contact as you climb the ladder. Alright I'll stop there, now I'm really grasping. 



I prefer to use the original Seatek. The one with the thumb screw. I hate all the new styles with the extra self adjusting lever. They don't fit in my nail bag pouch or hammer holder as well. I also think the extra you have to squeeze to hold the MC in the tool helps to jam up the handle over time. Especially when the blade gets dull. Extra squeeze pressure = extra crank jammage. <Yes I just created a new word. It's an internet forum, not scrabble>.


Back on topic. I always used the run of the mill Klein 9" hand loppers to cut MC. No need to get fancy or all German on it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Incognito said:


> You sound exactly like all my fallen opponents right before I prove them wrong. :vs_laugh:
> 
> Piece of wire on the ground in front of us, tool on the ground and I still win.
> 
> ...


This is pretty impressive. I am goddamn lethal with a hacksaw but I can't beat a blindfolded chimp with a rotosplit. You should put this on Youtube. 

Do you think you can do it with a mini hacksaw? Not that it matters if you're leaving it by the spool as the OP asks, but a full size high tension hacksaw is a pain to carry around.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

splatz said:


> This is pretty impressive. I am goddamn lethal with a hacksaw but I can't beat a blindfolded chimp with a rotosplit. You should put this on Youtube.
> 
> Do you think you can do it with a mini hacksaw? Not that it matters if you're leaving it by the spool as the OP asks, but a full size high tension hacksaw is a pain to carry around.


I had a coworker who used to use the little Milwaukee one all the time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

@Incognito You're full of sh1t. It's as simple as that.

You've only been here a month so you've missed the decade+ that we've talked about the old hacksaw guys racing us with rotosplits. Never, not a single time, has anyone with a hacksaw beaten a rotosplit. It's simply impossible. 

As mentioned, a rotosplit takes one turn to cut MC cable. Pull it out of pocket, cut, put it back into pocket. The MC does not have to be pulled tight or in any special position like it does with a hacksaw.

Now maybe you found a fumbling apprentice to use the rotosplit in your challenges, someone who takes 10 seconds to position the rotosplit correctly in his hand before he even grabs the cable. But you did not beat a single experienced electrician.



Incognito said:


> Piece of wire on the ground in front of us, tool on the ground and I still win.


Why would a rotosplit be on the ground? I don't think I have ever put mine on the ground, it is always in my back pocket, where it fits perfectly. Other guys put it into their hammer loop where it also fits well. It's always right there, super easy to pull out and then put back. On your person, not on the ground somewhere else.

As far as the cable, when was the last time you picked up a cable off the ground and then stripped it? I assume you did that to set up the "race" for yourself to win. By the cable being on the ground, you put your foot on it and then pulled up tight with your other hand. That's the only way that you can cut it with a hacksaw.

But what about the real world? Let's say you have the MC cable clipped into floppy Colorado Jim's and you need to strip it to go into an outlet box. You can't pull it tight now since it will bend the CJ's and possibly pull it out of them. Or the wire is in the ceiling, marginally supported and hanging down in front of you. I am talking real world examples in which a rotosplit would work exactly the same in all of them, stripping the cable in a couple seconds without any effort.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

HackWork said:


> @Incognito You're full of sh1t. It's as simple as that.
> 
> You've only been here a month so you've missed the decade+ that we've talked about the old hacksaw guys racing us with rotosplits. Never, not a single time, has anyone with a hacksaw beaten a rotosplit. It's simply impossible.


You sound like another challenger, I have proven this point to many journeymen like yourself who said the same thing. One time on a big job while waiting for material we had a small tournament. Have you challenged a skilled journeyman with a hacksaw before? If not, then which one of us is full of sh1t?

My time on this forum is not a measure of skill and experience on a job site. Not only am I faster with a hacksaw, like I have mentioned many times, a roto split does not work on larger cable like a hacksaw does either.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Incognito said:


> You sound like another challenger, I have proven this point to many journeymen like yourself who said the same thing. One time on a big job while waiting for material we had a small tournament. Have you challenged a skilled journeyman with a hacksaw before?


 Yes, and as I said, I have posted about it over the last 15 years. 

Here's the thing you don't realize, I WAS the skilled journeyman with a hacksaw back when you were pooping in your diaper. :vs_laugh:



> If not, then which one of us is full of sh1t?


 You are. You have not beaten anyone with a rotosplit in any real world situation, for all the reasons that I spelled out and you conveniently ignored.



> like I have mentioned many times, a roto split does not work on larger cable like a hacksaw does either.


 They make a larger size rotosplit for greenfield. 

A 1/2" bender does not work for 3/4" pipe, that does not mean that you should not use a 1/2" bender for it's intended purpose. That entire premise you just used to justify a hacksaw is silly. A rotosplit is the absolute best tool for the job and will beat a hacksaw every single time. If you find yourself doing large MC, then get the tool to cut it at that time. Maybe a hacksaw is the best tool available, so use it. But that does not stop a rotosplit from being the best tool for smaller size cables.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

@HackWork yes I admit there are times and situations where a rotosplit would be faster and the better tool to use, but overall a hacksaw is better, faster and Works on all sizes of cable

ETA I have been lurking this forum longer than you realize and I am older, and been in the trade longer than you


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Incognito said:


> @HackWork yes I admit there are times and situations where a rotosplit would be faster and the better tool to use, but overall a hacksaw is better, faster and Works on all sizes of cable
> 
> ETA I have been lurking this forum longer than you realize and I am older, and been in the trade longer than you


Maybe I wasn’t clear when I told you that you’re full of ****. Any competition you had was a hustle on your part, three card Monty

You didn’t beat many people in any fair challenge. A hacksaw won’t be a Rotosplit in any real world situation. Give it up


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bend to open the sheath and snip, (or cut) with dikes.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Incognito said:


> And that is exactly what many of my challengers have said right before I defeat them.
> 
> Like I’ve said already, hacksaw works on all sizes, makes a cleaner cut and is faster than any other method. Can you say the same for another method?


Post your challenge on Youtube for us to analyze. What are your parameters? Steel MC? Aluminum MC? Midair? Holding the cable on the ground with your foot?


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

To each their own. I like a hacksaw and can use it upside down, sideways and standing on my head at great speed. Some like the rotosplit, some like snips. 

Like I’ve already said, there are some situations where a rotosplit would be the better, faster tool, and there are some situations where a hacksaw would be the better, faster tool.

But only one of them will work in every situation on every size of cable and it ain’t the rotosplit :wink:


On a side note, many jobs (union) have a tool list that does not include the rotosplit.


----------



## JRas (Sep 20, 2017)

Forge Boyz said:


> One of these.
> View attachment 134270
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


This style is the way to go, I bought a pair of beater ones at Harbor Freight($8), Don't use them often but they're nice for MC, and thicker gauge wire..or when you don't want to blow up your nice tools.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I haven't had a hacksaw in my truck for 6 or 7 years.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

@zac and @Forg Boyz and @JRas posted the rabbit ears type cutters. The OP is asking about bigger sizes, you have luck with those cutting #10 or #8 MC?


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm sure I've cut #10 with it. I've never used #8 so I can't say about that.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Forge Boyz said:


> I'm sure I've cut #10 with it. I've never used #8 so I can't say about that.


Well, it might be that my cutters are shot, or it might be that I need to eat wheaties. I just tested it on a scrap of #10 and I had to use two hands. I don't have a scrap to test but I would get something else for #8. 

I am going to tell myself it was the cutters. For this kind of abuse I have a beat old Greenlee pair, raggedy edges with a stripping notch from a short.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I wanna hear from somebody who owns one of those hackzall's that are supposed to be the best thing ever.. Why haven't we heard about hackzall's yet?
Is this forum dead? Are we in a simulation? Did the Borg take over? The Matrix real? What about hackzall's?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Forge Boyz said:


> I'm sure I've cut #10 with it. I've never used #8 so I can't say about that.


#10 MC sucks with the mini bunny whackers, and #8 is not feasible at all. 

The last time I used #8 MC I did use a hacksaw to both cut and strip it, but this is 2019 so today I would use the mini bandsaw or hacksawl. As someone else mentioned, there is absolutely no need to use a full sized hacksaw anymore.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I wanna hear from somebody who owns one of those hackzall's that are supposed to be the best thing ever.. Why haven't we heard about hackzall's yet?
> Is this forum dead? Are we in a simulation? Did the Borg take over? The Matrix real? What about hackzall's?


I have never used my hacksawl on MC/greenfield.

But I can tell you with certainty that it will cut both with less work and just as much precision as a hacksaw. Feather the trigger properly and it's the same damn thing, only easier.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

I use Greenlee cable cutters to cut MC but any small cable cutter would do and rotos to strip


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Incognito
On a side note said:


> Which is why your company will buy them for you but most union guys who have worked with MC have at least one roto or more because when they buy them for the first time we typically keep them because there is no company union or no union that is going to ask for them back to store them in their warehouse for another job...I have worked both and it simply has never happened


----------



## JRas (Sep 20, 2017)

splatz said:


> @zac and @Forg Boyz and @JRas posted the rabbit ears type cutters. The OP is asking about bigger sizes, you have luck with those cutting #10 or #8 MC?


I think it will do it, I cut more residential wire and it cuts better than my kleins linemans and 10" knipex dikes. If I used them more often, I'd probably buy a nice set. 

"High-leverage design for exceptional cutting capability of 4/0 aluminum, 2/0 soft copper, 100-pair 24 AWG communications cable"


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

My AHJ simply INSISTS on Roto-Split. Using ***** will bring a RED TAG and ALL OF YOUR WORK HAS TO COME OUT.

This dictum is spelled out in great force - and it really is enforced.

As for #10 or #8 -- Roto-Split comes in standard and big. ( 1/2" trade size & 3/4" )


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

telsa said:


> My AHJ simply INSISTS on Roto-Split. Using ***** will bring a RED TAG and ALL OF YOUR WORK HAS TO COME OUT.
> 
> *This dictum is spelled out in great force - and it really is enforced.*


Link me to where it is spelled out. 

I assume this will be just like the GEC hole...


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Local amendments.

It's brought up even at the start of work.

ALL ECs hereabouts know of this and go crazy if they see ***** coming out.

You can't work on a job if your belt doesn't have a Roto-Split.

I'm not kidding.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

If your stripping back the MC, and not doing a lot of it. Nothing beats *****. It's simple and easy to carry around. 
If your stripping back the MC, and doing it all day. I'd use a roto splitter. 
If all you're doing is cutting MC in half, and not doing it that often, I do it with my kliens. 
If you're sitting there and doing a lot of it, hell I'd almost say a bandsaw or a sawzall will cut it faster than any tool out there, if speed is what you are after. I've done it before, it's effortless. Will save you from having sore arms at the end of the day.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

telsa said:


> Local amendments.
> 
> It's brought up even at the start of work.
> 
> ...


That’s interesting, and surprising. Do you have a copy of these amendments or a link for us to look at?


----------



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

I don’t know if MC is the same as the AC90 (BX) that we use in Canada, but I always have a light aluminum mini hacksaw with the blade cut off at the end of the tool in my belt. I know a lot of guys here break it and snip it with the side cutters and I have too, but I’m really fast with the mini hacksaw and I can cut it exactly where I want for neat looking work and it’s way easier to install the anti-short bushing. It’s fast, accurate and really light. I can use it on large ACWU and Teck as well. I guess I should get a roto split tool so I can truly compare the techniques though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I don't even own a hacksaw. Not in many years.

As far as rotosplit requirements, I've never seen or heard of any jurisdiction enforcing its use. But on government jobs I've worked, it was a requirement. I had an inspector on an Army base ask to see the rotosplit and he made sure we used anti-shorts.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The only reason I bought a hacksaw is because it was on the required tool list. The only reason I used it was because I was not allowed to use my own small power tools.

Now that I am not bound by that, I can't think of a single instance in which I would use a hacksaw over some other tool, such as the M12 Hacksawl. It will work just as well or better, and be easier.


----------



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

It’s the only thing I use the (mini) hacksaw for. I never use my full size hacksaw at all and love my M12 hackzall for lots of stuff but I wouldn’t use it for bx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

